# New 2004, coolant problem...



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello all-

I just picked up a 2004 and was even lucky enough to find a manual in the region which was delivered to my dealer.

On the drive home my low coolant message came up on my display. The coolant temp gauge was right where it should be and the coolant tank has plenty of coolant. It's since come one a few times again over the weekend. Any idea what the problem could be?

Also, the dealer has offered to put a dead pedal off a 2005 on my car but after driving it I don't feel there's really enough space for my foot to rest to the left of the clutch. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*coolant leak*

Some 04's had a small coolant leak as mine did. You should probably take in and have a technician inspect all the coolant hoses and clamps as mine was a bad clamp that split a hose.

Drive on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty:


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm... I haven't seen any leakage and I already checked lines, clamps, etc.

I have since read the sticky thread about electrical problems. I'm beginning to wonder if that's what my problem as well. Restarting the car seemed to often "fix" things for a while. The analog gauge and all others are fine.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had this message come up over the weekend too. It kept telling me about a low coolant level. Pop the hood open and everything is fine. No coolant in the driveway or anything. Another gremlin???


----------

